# That "oops" moment... caught on camera!



## APBT_Fanatic (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## ChiKat (Apr 21, 2010)

*RE: That "opps" moment... caught on camera!*

Awww poor little guy  Although I have to admit the last picture made me smile!
Did the poor thing right himself or did he need help??


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Apr 21, 2010)

*RE: That "opps" moment... caught on camera!*

I watched to see if he could do it on his own, but he just laid there, so I flipped him back over.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 21, 2010)

*RE: That "opps" moment... caught on camera!*

Looks like we have an escape artist. someone needs higher walls I imagine.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Apr 21, 2010)

*RE: That "opps" moment... caught on camera!*

I never see him upside down when he is in his indoor or outdoor enclosure, only when I have him out like that when I feed him.-- The plank of wood is just a "barrier".


----------



## RichardS (Apr 21, 2010)

*RE: That "opps" moment... caught on camera!*

That was a great pictorial. I wasn't sure how it would end, which is what made it so funny.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 21, 2010)

*RE: That "opps" moment... caught on camera!*

That last picture is a HOOT. I can just hear him say,"......DANG!"


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 21, 2010)

*RE: That "opps" moment... caught on camera!*

TOOo FUNNY .... GREAT SHOTS! 

JD~


----------



## pugsandkids (Apr 21, 2010)

*RE: That "opps" moment... caught on camera!*

Very cute! Good thing you were there to flip him back


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Apr 21, 2010)

*RE: That "opps" moment... caught on camera!*

Looks like a "Bob' in the making....!


----------



## Shelly (Apr 22, 2010)

*RE: That "opps" moment... caught on camera!*

More of an "oops" than an "opps" I would say.


----------



## RascalDesertTort (Apr 22, 2010)

*RE: That "opps" moment... caught on camera!*

I'm stealing that last picture! lol


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 22, 2010)

*RE: That "opps" moment... caught on camera!*

That second photo makes him look like a member of the Bolshoi...all he needs are satin slippers!


----------



## terryo (Apr 22, 2010)

*RE: That "opps" moment... caught on camera!*

Stephanie, when I saw that first picture I was thinking the same thing....only not those words, of course. LOL


----------



## Isa (Apr 23, 2010)

*RE: That "opps" moment... caught on camera!*

Poor little guy, I hope he does not know the pics are all over the internet 
lol You are soooo funny Stephanie


----------

